# Deactivated for altered document



## vvvvvvvv (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi!

I've been driving for Uber for 4 months now, and I submitted my driver's license when I first started. It was approved. Then all of the sudden they told me to contact them.They said that I uploaded an "altered" driver's license when I didn't and that my account has been permanently deactivated. Can my account be reactivated if I go to the greenlight hub and show them my driver's license?

Thank you


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I would assume so. But that's just assuming. Only one way to find out..


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Why does Uber always find out these things well after approving someone to drive? :rollseyes:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Put it this way:

1. You can do nothing.

2. You can keep sending e-Mails that will get canned, cookie-cutter, scripted, templated, cue-carded off topic non-replies.

Numbers One and Two will make sure that you remain de-activated.

3. You can go to the Green Light Centre and plead your case.

If they re-instate you, then you win.
If they refuse to re-instate you, you are out the time and mileage to the Green Light Centre but nothing else has changed.

If you choose Number Three, there is a chance for a positive result. If you choose Numbers One or Two, there is no chance for positive result.

See Pascal's "wager argument".

You are welcome.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> See Pascal's "wager argument".


Yup. And it actually makes a lot more sense than the original Pascal's Wager about the existence of God.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> it actually makes a lot more sense than the original Pascal's Wager about the existence of God.


You are telling that to the wrong guy. Be that as it may, further discussion of it belongs on another Board.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

vvvvvvvv said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been driving for Uber for 4 months now, and I submitted my driver's license when I first started. It was approved. Then all of the sudden they told me to contact them.They said that I uploaded an "altered" driver's license when I didn't and that my account has been permanently deactivated. Can my account be reactivated if I go to the greenlight hub and show them my driver's license?
> 
> Thank you


Go to the website partners.uber.com
and click the three lines upper left. Then profile, under your name what does it say waitlisted or rejected?


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

vvvvvvvv said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been driving for Uber for 4 months now, and I submitted my driver's license when I first started. It was approved. Then all of the sudden they told me to contact them.They said that I uploaded an "altered" driver's license when I didn't and that my account has been permanently deactivated. Can my account be reactivated if I go to the greenlight hub and show them my driver's license?
> 
> Thank you


Hmmmm......
The info on the drivers license you uploaded when you signed up doesn't match dmv records. I had a similar issue when I signed up I lived in another state. When I moved out of state I got a new license. The new license did not have my middle name included. I went to the GLH, but had to undergo a new background check. I was told to file an appeal thru checkr if my background check was deemed incomplete or rejected. That's when you will be given the opportunity to submit supporting documentation that you are who you say you are and that the license is legit. Uber is not going to budge until checkr signs off on your background check, which of course will include a driver's license history check. That's my experience. Yours may be a different issue such as dob etc. Uber won't always tell you. You would have to contact checkr to resolve. Good luck.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

vvvvvvvv said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been driving for Uber for 4 months now, and I submitted my driver's license when I first started. It was approved. Then all of the sudden they told me to contact them.They said that I uploaded an "altered" driver's license when I didn't and that my account has been permanently deactivated. Can my account be reactivated if I go to the greenlight hub and show them my driver's license?
> 
> Thank you


They 'contacted" you? How? Have you tried to sign on? What message do you get when you do?


----------



## vvvvvvvv (Aug 10, 2019)

I was driving when my account was put on hold, and the app said to call them. That's when I received the news



SuzeCB said:


> They 'contacted" you? How? Have you tried to sign on? What message do you get when you do?





RightTurnOnRed said:


> Hmmmm......
> The info on the drivers license you uploaded when you signed up doesn't match dmv records. I had a similar issue when I signed up I lived in another state. When I moved out of state I got a new license. The new license did not have my middle name included. I went to the GLH, but had to undergo a new background check. I was told to file an appeal thru checkr if my background check was deemed incomplete or rejected. That's when you will be given the opportunity to submit supporting documentation that you are who you say you are and that the license is legit. Uber is not going to budge until checkr signs off on your background check, which of course will include a driver's license history check. That's my experience. Yours may be a different issue such as dob etc. Uber won't always tell you. You would have to contact checkr to resolve. Good luck.


Do I need to wait fot Uber to redo the background check or can I start it already? Do you know, by any chance? It's saturday and the hubs won't open until Monday



Boca Ratman said:


> Go to the website partners.uber.com
> and click the three lines upper left. Then profile, under your name what does it say waitlisted or rejected?


Waitlisted. What does that mean?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*All you need to do NOW is to go to your nearest GLH. That is how you start the process. Everything else is out of your reach. There is not another first step. Drive for Gryft this week.*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SJCorolla said:


> Why does Uber always find out these things well after approving someone to drive? :rollseyes:


Because rapists and murders made it more difficult for good people who forge documents to do rideshare


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

vvvvvvvv said:


> Waitlisted. What does that mean?


It means you have been "deactivated " yet, your account is currently suspended. There is hope, their typical MO is to let you sweat it out a few days and then get ahold of you to clear things up.

I dont know for sure that is what will happen but the fact you are waitlisted is promising. Look at your DL closely, look at the picture of it you sent them. See if you can figure our what they think you altered. 
I am of course assuming you did not in fact alter anything.

Go into the app, tap on your picture then account then documents. See if it let's you upload your DL again.

As others have said, a green light hub should be able to help you quicker.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Are you sure it was Uber that contacted you? There are scams going on in an effort to obtain personal information.


----------



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

I had a similar problem - not with Uber but with the State of New Jersey - I'm a Jr - my dad died so I mostly stopped the Jr - but most of my Legal Info said Jr - so I had to change a bunch of documents - Also when I submitted my driving license I had just received my new one and scanned the old one by mistake - so I had to change that too


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

vvvvvvvv said:


> I was driving when my account was put on hold, and the app said to call them.


The app said ti call them? Gave you a phone number to call? Really?

I'm having trouble with this because this isn't how they operate.

Were you, by any chance, on your way to a pickup when you were texted with this information?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

vvvvvvvv said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been driving for Uber for 4 months now, and I submitted my driver's license when I first started. It was approved. Then all of the sudden they told me to contact them.They said that I uploaded an "altered" driver's license when I didn't and that my account has been permanently deactivated. Can my account be reactivated if I go to the greenlight hub and show them my driver's license?
> 
> Thank you


Well, next time do a better job faking your docs... I suggest watching "Catch me if you can"


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> The app said ti call them? Gave you a phone number to call? Really?
> 
> I'm having trouble with this because this isn't how they operate.
> 
> Were you, by any chance, on your way to a pickup when you were texted with this information?


Actially, it is almost exactly how they operate, they send a notification in app and and email. If you're mid trip you complete the ride but you can see the notification while enroute. The only thing that is different is the do not say to "call support", they say to contact support. I'm sure that OP took that to mean call or just typed call because that's how he chose to contact them.

How do I know?










I have some experience with this, not fraudulent documents, but still a suspended account



vvvvvvvv said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been driving for Uber for 4 months now, and I submitted my driver's license when I first started. It was approved. Then all of the sudden they told me to contact them.They said that I uploaded an "altered" driver's license when I didn't and that my account has been permanently deactivated. Can my account be reactivated if I go to the greenlight hub and show them my driver's license?
> 
> Thank you


Any word?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Someone in my town had this happen with the vehicle inspection form. It boiled down to some idiot at Uber not realizing that an inspection form printed on the garage's custom paper stock is not fraudulent, nor is scratching out a single character that was written wrong not fraudulent. Never mind that if it WAS fraudulent, the fraud could not realistically be used to get anything of value.


----------



## vvvvvvvv (Aug 10, 2019)

Update:
I just went to the greenlight hub, they had one look at my license, and I was out in 2 minutes. Like.... I didn't even ask what happened that they thought it was fraud. I was just happy that it was an easier process than talking to their call center which said that there's nothing that could be done


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

vvvvvvvv said:


> Update:
> I just went to the greenlight hub, they had one look at my license, and I was out in 2 minutes. Like.... I didn't even ask what happened that they thought it was fraud. I was just happy that it was an easier process than talking to their call center which said that there's nothing that could be done


When you uploaded your DL the first time did you just take a photo of an existing photo of it on your computer screen or something? I did this with some insurance documents because my printer was broke. As it turns out I guess they often consider this illegitimate and "Fraud".


----------



## vvvvvvvv (Aug 10, 2019)

No. I took a picture of the actual license. They're just too sensitive about a lot of things, it seems


----------

